

Ask HN: Adsense earning dissapearing? - Andrew_Quentin

Now, I am starting to doubt myself, and perhaps that two has always been a two rather than a three, but has anyone else noticed any discrepancies in their earnings since last payment?
======
Andrew_Quentin
Right, ok, apparently it is a known issue:
[http://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=92365)

